# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Сделано в Японии

## Уралочка

Не только для тех, кто делает мероприятия в стиле путешествий по странам, но и для тех, кто просто хочет подарить виновникам торжества:
1 – исполнение давней мечты «Отпуск в Японии»;
2 – свадебное путешествие;
3 – оригинальную подводку к вручению кем-то из гостей подарков в японском стиле (большие веера, самурайские мечи и т.д.)

*ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК -* * «СДЕЛАНО В ЯПОНИИ»*

Скажите, пожалуйста, кто знает японский  язык?!

На самом деле… японский, знают ВСЕ!!! 

Доказательство этого самоуверенного заявления – в моем блоке… Ваши гости не только проявят себя в произношении фраз на японском языке, но и блеснут в качестве переводчиков, исполнят ритуальные танцы и почувствуют себя настоящими японцами… Все это приправлено хорошей порцией юмора.

Игровой блок рассчитан на 15-20 минут.
*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, ФОТО, несколько ВИДЕО фрагменов.*

*Стоимость  комплекта 800р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Dimona

Лица на фото веселые и увлеченные. Номер классный.

----------


## КаТроф

Леночка!!!! Ваши "Японцы" - это нечто!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! я сейчас готовлюсь к свадьбе и провели с мужем))))) репетицию... мы так от души хохотали...Это просто ЧУДО, а не блок!!!!!!! Ваш творческий союз непревзойденный!!! Такого материала хочется еще! еще! ЕЩЕ!
Огромный плюс всех Ваших материалов, и Японцев, конечно - универсально и полностью готово к работе! Спасибо, что так щепетильно относитесь к тому, что мы получаем - продумано абсолютно все....даже маски - берите, работайте....



> Лица на фото веселые и увлеченные


Это не предел веселости и увлеченности... у нас хохот стоял дома, думала, соседи сбегутся!
В который раз - низкий Вам поклон и огромное тамадейское СПАСИБО!

----------


## Вожатенок

Леночка!! Спешу поделиться радостью! Провела твой блок "Сделано в Японии"!!! УРА! Всё прошло отлично))) Спасибо тебе за него. Но анимашку я сделала под Гангам стайл. И знаешь, я не ошиблась)) Это была ЛЮБИМАЯ песня жениха. Он лучше меня показывал движения. А на припеве у меня случился казус. При размахивании руками, кофта слетела вниз (она без бретелек была) и мое нижнее белье увидели все сидящие....... и ведь прикол в том, что снимали на видео 4-5 человек. Благо я не стушевалсь, а подтянула ее повыше и дальше зажигала))

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка!! Спешу поделиться радостью! Провела твой блок "Сделано в Японии"!!! УРА! Всё прошло отлично))) Спасибо тебе за него. Но анимашку я сделала под Гангам стайл. И знаешь, я не ошиблась)) Это была ЛЮБИМАЯ песня жениха. Он лучше меня показывал движения. А на припеве у меня случился казус. При размахивании руками, кофта слетела вниз (она без бретелек была) и мое нижнее белье увидели все сидящие....... и ведь прикол в том, что снимали на видео 4-5 человек. Благо я не стушевалсь, а подтянула ее повыше и дальше зажигала))


Дашуль, я очень рада!!! А фото будут потом? :Blush2:  вот бы посмотреть.... (не на твою кофточку, которая спала :Taunt: ...ну и насмешила) а на всё происходящее. ты умница, с умела с ориентироваться в такой ситуации. А по поводу анимашки, так когда придумывался ЭТО блок, то музыки такой не было. Действительно,она клёво подходит к японам :Ok:

----------


## Вожатенок

Леночка, очень надеюсь, что будут фото. Но.... фотограф к этому времени уже ушел. Будем ждать любительские)) Ребята, кстати, ТАК орали имена молодоженов)) Завели их не на шутку и песни ;) а две масочки девочек кто-то приватизировал себе(( а это значит, что они понравились)) отличный блок! где-нибудь еще применю))

----------


## ***Юлия

Лена!!! Спасибо за Японцев  :Aga: 
Включила его в Новогоднюю программу "Вокруг света за одну ночь"
Немного изменила в конце, чтобы подвести к Японским Новогодним поздравлениям и традициям...
Эпизод прошел просто офигенно!!! :Ok: 
Включилсиь все: и участники и зал  :Yahoo: 
А на следующий день случился  прикол совпадение... мне пришло СМС:
Йой о тоси о!(я именно эти слова говорила в финале и весь зал повторял )  Или желаем хорошего года! Пусть ваши намерения будут тверды, как клинок самурая. И рядом всегда будут верные друзья.

----------


## Светлая Лань

Леночка! ААААААААААААААА! Вчера в составе Улетного юбилея Эленки провела "Сделано в Японии"! Это что-то! Народ угорал от смеха! Великолепно! Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! ААААААААААААААА! Вчера в составе Улетного юбилея Эленки провела "Сделано в Японии"! Это что-то! Народ угорал от смеха! Великолепно! Спасибо!


Да,есть моменты в японцах, которые веселят гостей. Светуль, рада, что понравился блок. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## Alex6767

Лена, подскажите, "Сделано в Японии" там только анимашки? Я как-то с танцами не очень. А мне нужно провести новогоднюю ночь в ресторане японской и китайской кухни.

----------


## Уралочка

Не переживайте. там нет танцев. если только в конце - и то - не обязательно. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Блок "Сделано в Японии" - это действительно суперконкурс! Спасибо тебе, Леночка, огромное за твой неиссякаемый талант! Благодаря твоим универсальным конкурсам наши программы станут ярче и богаче! Поэтому всем форумчанам, кто ещё в поиске интересных программ, рекомендую обращаться к Елене. Вы не пожалеете! Это автор, которому можно всецело доверять!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Танюша,спасибо за оценку, очень приятно. Блок и правда интересный, народу нравится.  :Tender:

----------


## леди диана

Я полностью поддерживаю всех выше писавших девочек. Очень интересный и очень необычный блок. Одни масочки чего стоят. А музыка!!! Обалдеть,где ты берешь такие идеи? Лена,супер!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Я полностью поддерживаю всех выше писавших девочек. Очень интересный и очень необычный блок. Одни масочки чего стоят. А музыка!!! Обалдеть,где ты берешь такие идеи? Лена,супер!!!


Спасибо за отзыв!! Да - маски делают своё дело...людям смешно,когда их видят друг на друге :Taunt:

----------


## РУШАНОВНА

Я думаю, что "Японцы" пройдут на ура!!! Пока читала и слушала  записи смеялась, что заболели скулы. Потом стала  составлять свое имя по японски, а уж отгадывали песни всей семьей. Круто, весело и креативно. Записи просто СУПЕР! Теперь жду подходящего момента показать блок "Сделано в Японии"! Спасибо огромное, Елена!

----------

Уралочка (27.09.2016)

----------


## Tanuxatexas

Еще раз хочу поблагодарить Елену Уралочку за ее творчество. Не раз приобретала и работала по материалу Елены, просто потому что мне самой все ее игровушки по душе, но уж что говорить про гостей на мероприятиях. "Сделано в Японии" наверное на данный момент самый мой любимый игровой блок, просто балдею. Еще раз спасибо Елена вам за ваш талант.

----------

Уралочка (01.09.2019)

----------

